# Next Death Match?



## Philip Overby (Jul 2, 2012)

Well another death match is over.  Is anyone interested in doing another one?  I always enjoy putting them togther, so if people are interested, list some topics you'd like to see and I'll organize another one (Steerpike will do the next one)

So far we've had:

Fantasy Character Death Match (which included characters of all types)-Winner:  Gandalf
Fantasy Fighter Death Match (which featured fighter characters)-Winner:  Aragorn
Fantasy Creature Death Match (which featured fantasy creatures)-Winner:  Smaug

So maybe you notice a pattern above?  

Any ideas?

Here are some of mine:

Fantasy Villain Death Match (pitting villains against each other)
Fantasy Beauty Pageant (pitting the best looking men and women against each other)
Fantasy Setting Tournament (which is the best setting?)
Fantasy Army Tournament (features whole armies clashing against each other)


----------



## Ireth (Jul 2, 2012)

I vote for the Villain Death Match!


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jul 3, 2012)

The Villain Death Match sounds like fun, I vote for that too!!

First, we should try the Death Match with characters created by Mythic Scribes members, which is your idea Phil- I have already posted an entry for my character Green Gypsy, I hope that she will get accepted.

Oh, and the Jabberwocky would have blasted Smaug to pieces! XD!!


----------



## Martinus (Jul 3, 2012)

Villain Death Match, definitely.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 3, 2012)

Villains sound good. I'd keep Sauron out of it, because people seem to vote for Lord of the Rings whether it makes sense or not.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jul 3, 2012)

Voldemort vs the White Witch!! That would be a great magical battle =)


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok, let's do a villain death match then.  Yeah, I think leaving out Sauron is a good idea.  It'll give everyone else a fair chance.  

So, let's give our villain ideas below!


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 3, 2012)

The White Witch (Narnia)
Barbossa (Pirates of the Caribbean)
Morgoth (unless you want to stay away from Tolkien entirely; may not be a bad idea)
Cersei (Song of Ice and Fire)
Black Dow (Joe Abercrombie books)
Soulcatcher (Black Company)
Lanfear (or one of the others from Wheel of Time)
Cthulhu (  )
The First (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)

Just a few ideas.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 3, 2012)

Sounds great so far (except Cthlulu, talk about not fair!  )  Just mention where these characters are coming from so it's easier to look up details about them.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 3, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> Sounds great so far (except Cthlulu, talk about not fair!  )  Just mention where these characters are coming from so it's easier to look up details about them.



Done (edited the post).


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Jul 3, 2012)

Artemis Entreri/Jarlaxle (Well, sometimes they are villains)  (Salvatore, several series)
Lucifer (Supernatural)
Ironmask (Gemmell, White Wolf)
Khalul (Abercrombie, First Law trilogy)

I don't read many books with very powerful villains.  Do the villains get to use their armies or influence?  Because I'm not really intimidated by Cersei in a death match.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 3, 2012)

If we're leaving out Sauron, we should DEFINITELY leave Morgoth out as well, since he's even more powerful than Sauron -- all that Sauron knew of evil, he learned from Morgoth at the beginning of the world. That said, here's my list:

Saruman the White (LOTR)
The Master (Buffy the Vampire slayer)
Darth Vader (Star Wars)
Crom Cruac, the Great Worm (The Chronicles of Faerie)
Maleficent (Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Martinus (Jul 4, 2012)

I'd use some of the villains in my own published novels, but they're still a bit obscure, so that would probably be too shameless.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 4, 2012)

Ireth said:


> If we're leaving out Sauron, we should DEFINITELY leave Morgoth out as well, since he's even more powerful than Sauron -- all that Sauron knew of evil, he learned from Morgoth at the beginning of the world.



Keeping Sauron out isn't really about power level, it is about name recognition and Lord of the Rings. We have too many people who seem to simply vote for Lord of the Rings characters, so you end up with silly results like Aragorn beating just about everyone, even though he wouldn't stand a chance against most of the other combatants. The same concerns might apply for Morgoth as well, but definitely for Sauron.


----------

